# Millie - 9 weeks



## Joldknow (Mar 23, 2013)

We are learning fast but at least she is sleeping through the night


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

she is beautiful. good job sleeping

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:congrats:
What a lovely looking little girl - do tell us all about Millie - is she a working cocker/mini poodle cross? She looks as if she has lovely long legs.
Well done with the sleeping - now just the house training, no biting, recall and walking on a loose lead to master


----------



## Joldknow (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi all - thanks for your comments. Millie has an English Show Cocker mum with a parti Miniature Poodle dad. We searched hard to find her and visited 4 different breeders before selecting her from Lorton Cockapoos near Barnoldswick. Dragging the kids away from the previous 4 breeders without buying a puppy was quite a challenge!!! Feeling a little apprehensive about the next stages of training but hoping to pick up tips and advice on here. She seems to want to nip/bite at the moment but not viciously, just in play mode.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is so sweet! Love the markings on her head


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Joldknow said:


> Hi all - thanks for your comments. Millie has an English Show Cocker mum with a parti Miniature Poodle dad. We searched hard to find her and visited 4 different breeders before selecting her from Lorton Cockapoos near Barnoldswick. Dragging the kids away from the previous 4 breeders without buying a puppy was quite a challenge!!! Feeling a little apprehensive about the next stages of training but hoping to pick up tips and advice on here. She seems to want to nip/bite at the moment but not viciously, just in play mode.


Thanks for the info - I have been stalking Lorton Cockapoos for a while - I rather want a black and white parti girl 

All puppies like to play with their teeth and have to learn to be gentle. Always have a toy handy to give her to bite on rather than your hand and if she starts being rough stand up and ignore her...

Good luck, enjoy your pup. I love watching my children and dogs together your daughters are very lucky girls to have Millie as part of their family


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks lovely, hope you all have fun with her.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your new arrival.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

real cutie you have there!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is lovely. Enjoy having her, they really do worm their way into our lives in such a wonderful way.


----------

